

The Science of Liberty, An Interview with  Murray N. Rothbard (1990) - ableal
http://mises.org/journals/aen/aen11_2_1.asp

======
ableal
_Rothbard's law, which is that people tend to specialize in what they are
worst at._

I suspect he was just, tongue-in-cheek, illustrating the specific cases he
made immediately after. It does have a certain Karl "Half-Truths and One-and-
a-Half Truths" Kraus ring to it.

